# Any iPod-style covers on the Kindle? (Besides the M-Edge Leisure Jacket)



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I've looked at M-Edge, Oberon, Strangedog, Water Field, etc. Most of the Kindle covers look like flip-open wallets, which doesn't really seem all that effective to me.

I have seen the M-Edge Leisure Jacket, but I'm not exactly sold on the design (or price). Is there anything else similar to what I'm looking for?

Thanks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What do you mean by iPod style covers? Over on another thread we're talking about skins and they make those for both the iPod and Kindle (and a bunch of other stuff, too).

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,289.htm

There are also some silicone skins/covers available. I think those are only for sale on eBay.

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> What do you mean by iPod style covers? Over on another thread we're talking about skins and they make those for both the iPod and Kindle (and a bunch of other stuff, too).
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,289.htm
> 
> ...


Thank you again, Leslie. I am not sure if this is quite what I meant. Is it just a sticker/decal you put over your Kindle to decorate it, or is it a protective case you can take on and off?

Let me give you a link to a similar product for the iPod so you can see exactly what I mean:

http://www.amazon.com/Case-Mate-IPC160GB-R-Classic-160GB-Cover/dp/B0012EINZC/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1225749975&sr=1-18

Is there anything like that for Kindle other than the M-Edge Leisure Jacket?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vizu was making a cover along those lines and my daughter actually has one. But I am not sure they are available anymore. Once in awhile I've seen them pop up on eBay.

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Vizu was making a cover along those lines and my daughter actually has one. But I am not sure they are available anymore. Once in awhile I've seen them pop up on eBay.
> 
> L


Thanks. Is there a website and/or Ebay store for me to keep an eye on? (Is Vizu the seller's ebay name?)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I believe the manufacturer of the covers is Vizu. I'm not sure who the eBay seller is. Here are some pictures of my daughter's Kindle in the Vizu cover, so you can see what it looks like...if you are searching for it on eBay. I'm not particularly fond of the cover but I do like the feature of having the stand in the back to prop it up for reading.




























L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It looks like the silicon goes all around. . .seems like it would be hard to get the battery case off if/when you need to do a hard reset with a paper clip.

Thanks for posting the picks. . .the ones I'd seen before weren't nearly so clear.  I think I'll steer clear of this one.

Ann


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I believe the manufacturer of the covers is Vizu. I'm not sure who the eBay seller is. Here are some pictures of my daughter's Kindle in the Vizu cover, so you can see what it looks like...if you are searching for it on eBay. I'm not particularly fond of the cover but I do like the feature of having the stand in the back to prop it up for reading.
> L


Aside from the color, it could be just what I'm looking for. But what type of material is made from? Is it hard or soft? And how easy is it to remove for when I need to get to the battery case (as Ann pointed out) and other such features?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Vizu case is silicon, and is soft and flexible. A description of it can be found here.
http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Silicone-electronic-reading-Protector/dp/B0019DH1XG

The silicon case I had for my iPod was fairly easy to take on and off, but still...it would depend on how often you need the access to the back panel. Think of jumpsuits, ladies!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The silicon case I had for my iPod was fairly easy to take on and off, but still...it would depend on how often you need the access to the back panel. Think of jumpsuits, ladies!
> 
> Betsy


*LMAO...never thought of it that way ;-p*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The Vizu case is silicon, and is soft and flexible. A description of it can be found here.
> http://www.amazon.com/Premium-Silicone-electronic-reading-Protector/dp/B0019DH1XG
> 
> The silicon case I had for my iPod was fairly easy to take on and off, but still...it would depend on how often you need the access to the back panel. Think of jumpsuits, ladies!
> ...


Yes, that's the cover. Thanks for finding that link, Betsy.

For the others, it's soft and stretchy. You'd need to take it off to get to the battery cover, reset hole, and SD card. My daughter really likes it because of the stand in the back. For me, not my taste so much. YMMV.

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie, I have just a couple more questions about your daughter's cover if you don't mind.

Is the screen covered too? A little screen protection could be nice, but is the visual quality of the screen/text compromised/lessened in any way with this device? (Assuming there's a screen cover, of course.)

Also, how easily would it for me to cut a tiny hole into the back to expose the battery case? Is something like even feasible?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CS said:


> Leslie, I have just a couple more questions about your daughter's cover if you don't mind.
> 
> Is the screen covered too? A little screen protection could be nice, but is the visual quality of the screen/text compromised/lessened in any way with this device? (Assuming there's a screen cover, of course.)


No.



> Also, how easily would it for me to cut a tiny hole into the back to expose the battery case? Is something like even feasible?


It is this rubbery silicone so it would be easy enough to cut with scissors. I'd just be afraid that if you cut a hole in the back, and it already has the holes in the front (for the cover and buttons) it would lose its "tension" that keeps it nice and snug on the Kindle.

L


----------



## thomashton (Oct 28, 2008)

There are also the ones here http://stores.ebay.com/mini-suit-store_Amazon-Kindle_W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ19876518QQftidZ2QQtZkm on eBay that come in black, blue, pink and clear for $17 shipped.

The picture I included shows that they have the thing cut so you can access the back panel.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie, thank you once again for all of the help you've given me in this thread and elsewhere since I joined the board.

Thomashton, I like that cover a lot. Do you have any experience with it?

Does the Kindle even *need* the kind of cover I'm looking for, or am I better off getting one of those folder-type covers?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Does the Kindle even *need* the kind of cover I'm looking for, or am I better off getting one of those folder-type covers?


The Kindle doesn't need any type of cover. It's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> The Kindle doesn't need any type of cover. It's all a matter of personal preference.


"Need" might have been too strong a word, but I think you have a point. I'm probably jumping the gun. I should wait for my Kindle to arrive first and then figure out what my preferences are. After all, the Kindle and iPod are two completely different devices handled in completely different ways, so what may work for one may not work for the other.

Lots of great advice in this thread (and elsewhere on the board), so I'm already armed with tons of knowledge thanks to all of you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> Lots of great advice in this thread (and elsewhere on the board), so I'm already armed with tons of knowledge thanks to all of you.


I've learned so much from this board, it's a great place. I'm jealous of you, with all that anticipation! Unwrapping the box (and it's such a cool box!) And knowing so much about the accessories available!

Seriously, the comments here made me realize which light I wanted. And cover. (I'm waiting gleefully for the Oberon covers, tring not to get drool on Eleanor). OK, maybe I'm still having some trouble from the surgical meds.

Betsy


----------

